# Private Medical Insurance



## tomandmaje (Sep 26, 2019)

We have medical insurance through the US Army, but we have to pay up front and be reimbursed. So, I'm looking for medical insurance that would cover some of the cost up front. Does anyone have a recommendation?

Thanks,

Maje


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

You would very likely pay more for the insurance than your out of pocket costs.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

No, this kind of insurance does not exist in Italy because medical providers will not bill private insurance companies. You must pay up front and then personally arrange to be reimbursed. In fact there is no billing at all for medical services in Italy. We either pay a very nominal fee in cash depending on the service if we are covered by ASL or you would pay the full amount in cash if you are not covered by ASL.


----------



## tomandmaje (Sep 26, 2019)

But I need the insurance for an elective visa. My insurance has a deductible.

Maje


----------



## tomandmaje (Sep 26, 2019)

Italia-Mx said:


> No, this kind of insurance does not exist in Italy because medical providers will not bill private insurance companies. You must pay up front and then personally arrange to be reimbursed. In fact there is no billing at all for medical services in Italy. We either pay a very nominal fee in cash depending on the service if we are covered by ASL or you would pay the full amount in cash if you are not covered by ASL.


Be that as it may, for an elective visa the government requires medical insurance with out a deductible.

Maje


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your Army provided health insurance is Tricare I understand lots of retired military use that for the requirement to have "private" cover for many European countries.

To be honest about it, most European insurance works more or less on a reimbursement basis - pay up front and then get reimbursed. Certainly most of the private plans available to expats work this way.


----------



## tomandmaje (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

